# Eiserblew



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just called regarding a GCCF Registered kitten in my area, the lady is not vaccinating them, they are going to new homes at 8 weeks, no vet-checking, wornming etc... and she is selling them for £350 per kitten.

I sell mine 4 for £600 and 1 for £????? with vaccinations, flea, wormed, vet-checked, well looked after.


So who is in the right here?


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

You seem to change your story (or put your side of the story in such a way as to mislead people) all the time. First the ad on Freeads wasn't yours, then it was. You didn't know when the girl got mated - you were looking after the boy for your Mum and didn't realise the girl was calling, then the next minute the story changes to she was calling and your mother brought the boy round to mate her... 

You learnt a lesson having brought Misty from that woman, but seem happy to follow this womans example, even knowing she was wrong. You have not listened to the advice you've been given, and all that will happen is that you will get peoples backs up.... and you want a breeder to let you have a girl on the active register? 

Show yourself in a good light and people will be happy to help you, like I was at first. At the moment all breeders can see is someone who has had a litter of kittens who now wants to try and get as much money as they can for them.... Will breeders be so willing to help you now? Well I'm one who won't be.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I just called regarding a GCCF Registered kitten in my area, the lady is not vaccinating them, they are going to new homes at 8 weeks, no vet-checking, wornming etc... and she is selling them for £350 per kitten


That is not a "genuine" breeder that is a free-ader.
I am not saying proper breeders don't occasionally advertise there, but this is not a model to follow - selling kittens at 8 weeks. Perhaps this "GCCF registered" litter is another scam.
The GCCF clearly points out that selling kittens before they are 12-14 weeks old is not recommended, no matter how many "fly by night" breeders there are in your area doing it.



> At the moment all breeders can see is someone who has had a litter of kittens who now wants to try and get as much money as they can for them....


If your main drive is money as regards breeding cats then you will be sorely disappointed and fairly unfulfilled.


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> If your main drive is money as regards breeding cats then you will be sorely disappointed and fairly unfulfilled.


If you do things properly then yes! You will be sorely disappointed with the lack of financial return! I am sure this is why there are so many back yard breeders out there with dodgy morals and high price tags. Genuine breeders spend more than they make (I should know!), but byb's come along and undercut the price by £50. Most of the time the kittens are sold at 8 or 9 weeks, not 13 weeks (well, thats 4 or 5 weeks less food and litter), no registrations and so-on.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I can sleep well at night. I know why I chose to breed Ragdolls.

I know there are most costs than many people imagine. I *was* naive but not any more.

I am sure there are more breeders who will meet me and see exactly what type of person I am....and that is not the type of person Eiserblew "thinks" I am.

Hope you feel a bit better with yourself, knowing you have upset me. :smile5:

Enjoy!


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually, I defended you for quite a while from other people who were trying to tell me what you are. I gave you the benefit of the doubt for a long time, until I started seeing you contradict yourself and try to mislead people in your postings. 

I've upset you? You've brought it all on yourself, just because you couldn't be honest.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The internet is very responisble for alot of BYB's. These free sites should all be banned from selling livestock! Kittens should be sold via club websites.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

£600 seems an awful lot for unregistered kittens even if they have been brought up and are sold in accordance with the GCCF guidelines ....


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Soupie said:


> £600 seems an awful lot for unregistered kittens even if they have been brought up and are sold in accordance with the GCCF guidelines ....


that was total for 4 kittens Soupie... 2 lots of 2 at £300 for the pair, works out at £150 per kitten


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I have seen adverts for kittens from £150-£400,in london area they can sell for in excess of £500!!! these are without papers.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I just called regarding a GCCF Registered kitten in my area, the lady is not vaccinating them, they are going to new homes at 8 weeks, no vet-checking, wornming etc... and she is selling them for £350 per kitten.
> 
> I sell mine 4 for £600 and 1 for £????? with vaccinations, flea, wormed, vet-checked, well looked after.
> 
> So who is in the right here?


If this breeder is selling her kittens aT 8 weeks old and unvaccinated then she should be reported to the GCCF. Where did you see the advert?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Then more for the idiots who pay that. :crazy:

£150 for a "moggie" is alot of money. What is important? Clawing back money to cover your mistake for not researching breeders and finding a good one to sell you a breeding girl or the wellfare and life of the cat? 

Take your time, find loving homes and if you can't keep them until you can, dn't be in a rush to get rid by advertising them at 5 days old :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I just called regarding a GCCF Registered kitten in my area, the lady is not vaccinating them, they are going to new homes at 8 weeks, no vet-checking, wornming etc... and she is selling them for £350 per kitten.


The GCCF only "strongly recommend" that kittens are sold vaccinated at a minimum of 13 weeks, it is not a rule. Personally I think it should be, but until it is made as such the breeder is not breaking any rules as long as the kittens are healthy and vet checked.

£350 for a registered pedigree kitten is not a extortionate amount of money, even at 8 weeks, considering there are "crosses" being sold for £270 etc. People can charge what they like, if they have buyers who are willing to pay that amount then thats up to them.


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

Saikou said:


> The GCCF only "strongly recommend" that kittens are sold vaccinated at a minimum of 13 weeks, it is not a rule. Personally I think it should be, but until it is made as such the breeder is not breaking any rules as long as the kittens are healthy and vet checked.
> 
> £350 for a registered pedigree kitten is not a extortionate amount of money, even at 8 weeks, considering there are "crosses" being sold for £270 etc. People can charge what they like, if they have buyers who are willing to pay that amount then thats up to them.


The GCCF 'strongly recommend' it, but if you don't do it, you can get disciplined.
Check it out: 
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Search that page for 'Rowsell' (two reports for her), 'Barr' and 'Cargo'. I may have missed a few others.

If people buy from a breeder who registers their kittens and there is a problem, they can complain. Yet another reason to buy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Both cases you cited mention a previous action in conjunction with the sale of a 2 mth old kitten and appear to be about the same kitten and the same previous case and were in 1993 - who knows what the rules were then.

The term recommendation, strong or otherwise, implies choice, its not a hard and fast rule, so I do not see how the GCCF could discipline anyone on those grounds. If bought to their notice they may issue a strongly worded letter, but I doubt very much it would become a disciplinary matter.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that as it is strongly recommended and that I haven't seen any research to say that it is dangerous or deadly to vaccinate by that timescale, then why would anyone want to flout that, apart from those who want to save money by getting their kittens away earlier. 

I presume it is not hard and fast rule, as some kittens may be ill during the vaccination period and it is not good to vaccinate a poorly kitten. However I presume the breeder should keep that kitten until it is vaccinated fully.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am not advocating it is gone against, I personally agree with the recommendation and abide by it myself. My response was to the OP, stating a fact, it is not a rule its a recommendation.

I wonder what the purpose of this thread is as it appears to be entitled with the same name as a user on here. If this is a private arguement between the two then this is not the place.


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

I am not sure why the person who started this thread did so.

A friend of mine did query the 'recommendation' bit with the GCCF, and was told that yes, it is a recommendation, but the GCCF can discipline you if they wish to. Something to do with the welfare of the cats, and not being the correct behaviour of someone representing the GCCF.

There are cases where GCCF cannot act, for instance where a law has been broken. They are unable to make any, for want of a better word, judgement on a case until it has been dealt with by the legal route, as their 'judgement' could be seen as predjudicial.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Eiserblew said:


> A friend of mine did query the 'recommendation' bit with the GCCF, and was told that yes, it is a recommendation, but the GCCF can discipline you if they wish to. Something to do with the welfare of the cats, and not being the correct behaviour of someone representing the GCCF.


Thats probably one persons interpretation, phone and speak to someone else you could get a different answer. They should make it a rule and be done with it. Then they would definitely be able to take action against those that didn't comply and everyone would know exactly where they stood.


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with you on that one!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

GCCF could not take disciplinary action against a breeder purely for selling kittens under 13 weeks of age, unvaccinated or otherwise. However - if the kittens were found to be ill, and the owner informed GCCF, with suitable veterinary evidence, then of course the age and lack of vaccinations would be taken into account if the case came to the disciplinary committee.



Saikou said:


> Both cases you cited mention a previous action in conjunction with the sale of a 2 mth old kitten and appear to be about the same kitten and the same previous case and were in 1993 - who knows what the rules were then.
> 
> The term recommendation, strong or otherwise, implies choice, its not a hard and fast rule, so I do not see how the GCCF could discipline anyone on those grounds. If bought to their notice they may issue a strongly worded letter, but I doubt very much it would become a disciplinary matter.


----------

